# Part 3 of July 2006 Trip Report



## Chi_Train_Fan (Sep 6, 2006)

Please read part 3 of my July 2006 Trip report.

Part 3

Cheers,

David Z

Chicago, IL


----------



## AmtrakFan (Sep 7, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the no AC Situation, I can understand where both of you would be upset. I hope Segment 4 went better.


----------



## GG-1 (Sep 7, 2006)

Aloha

Interesting My Trip on The Coast Starlight about thisn time 3 years ago also had the Scotish Thistle on the Back

Mahalo For the Report


----------



## Steve4031 (Sep 12, 2006)

Nice trip report. Sorry about your eletrical situation. A cross travel partner can really effect a trip. I had a similar situation last year on the CZ. I was ready to "help" him off the train between stops.


----------



## rmgreenesq (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks for your report. You pictures of LA Unon Station make me homesick. I grew up in Huntington Beach, CA. I used to work in downtown LA and ride the Metrolink's Orange County Line. I'd pass through LA Union Station on a daily basis.

Now I live in New England, and miss the Spanish Mission meets Art Decco interior of LA Union Station.


----------



## gswager (Sep 13, 2006)

rmgreenesq said:


> Thanks for your report. You pictures of LA Unon Station make me homesick. I grew up in Huntington Beach, CA. I used to work in downtown LA and ride the Metrolink's Orange County Line. I'd pass through LA Union Station on a daily basis.
> Now I live in New England, and miss the Spanish Mission meets Art Decco interior of LA Union Station.


I, native of S. CA, agree with you about LA Union Station. I now live in NM. The station is so splendid. Everytime I go inside, I never get tired of awe of architecture. Luckily, my folks still live in S. CA, so I still have chance to ride on SWC.


----------



## gswager (Sep 13, 2006)

Very nice and detailed report. Your details remind me of taking a trip of Coast Starlight few years ago. Luckily, I had a chance with Pacific Parlour. Sadly, the flu found me.


----------



## RailFanLNK (Sep 23, 2006)

Chi Amtrak Fan......when is part 4?  I feel like "Ralphie" from the Christmas Story waiting for the "Don't Forget To Drink Your Ovaltine" line. Very interested in the EB report!


----------

